# Please help crazy uneven cut



## loring (Aug 15, 2004)

Please help crazy uneven cut 
Hello everyone I finally found the page my 18hp 48incut simplicity leaves 1in of grass between the 2 left blades. most noticable on left turns.has New blades correct tire pressure and deck is level.I just can't figure this one out.took hubs off and checked shims each has 1 shim. thanks for any help


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi loring, welcome to TF!
I don't know much about simps but I think this was mentioned before although not sure if it was on the same make.
I'm sure you'll get some help real soon, these guys answer pretty quickly here.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you sure the new blades aren't shorter than the ones you replaced?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here are some things that has caused the same problem with my Ingersoll's.

Wrong blades..[I have 44, and 48"decks, the 48's have two diferent size blades on them. Yup got them mixed up before]

Bent blades

Spinning to slow [bad belt, motor turning slow, belt out of adujustment]

OR.....Grass just too darn tall. this will do it every time.


Good luck.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I had a murray that the blade design was just not well thought out. The over lap of the blades was okay for one turning direction, but not the other.

One of the other cases is wrong size blades. Yes, it can happen to most anyone.

Not knowing the layout of this mower, can you visually see that the 1 inch swath of non-cut is possible during the turn. Is there enough overlap cutting of the other blades to prevent this? With my old Murray, just looking underneath it, I could see that if I turned left, that there was a high probability of swath of grass getting missed.

Verify blade length. Verify that the one blade in question is not bent. It may be bent and the over lap of the other blades is hiding the fact on straight-a-ways.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Is the inside of the deck clean? Sometimes build up of grass and junk will affect my JD L-130, no to mention tall grass and not so sharp blades have a big affect as well! 

:quiet: 

Welcome to the forum and I hope the info is helpfull!:yum:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey loring.. welcome...
what type of simplicity tdo you own?

you have a mulching deck or discharge?


----------



## loring (Aug 15, 2004)

*Simplicity*

John this is a 18hp sovereign with a side discharge, I have checd out all of the other suggestions before hand,that is why I am having such a hard time correctjng this problem.Thanks all you guys if I ever get it fixed I will let you know Loring


----------

